# Horse Trailer Features You Can't Live Without



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have my particular favorite design of a trailer already. I prefer Slant Loads over strait loaders. I love that I can open up that Slant Load to make it look like a nice and spacious stock trailer, where it is inviting to the horse to enter. Once the horse is in, I can close the devider and secure the horse inside.

I find slant loaders, far more easier to work with than strait loaders. 

I also like ramps. I like that the horse can just walk up and in, without having to take those steps up into the trailer.

I find that ramps make the loading process far smoother IMO.


----------



## OnAWhimFarm (Sep 6, 2010)

I have always preferred slant load trailers with big windows for easy loading. I am now also convinced that I have to have a LQ trailer!! With heat and A/C for my comfort on those camping weekend!!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> I have my particular favorite design of a trailer already. I prefer Slant Loads over strait loaders. I love that I can open up that Slant Load to make it look like a nice and spacious stock trailer, where it is inviting to the horse to enter. Once the horse is in, I can close the devider and secure the horse inside.
> 
> I find slant loaders, far more easier to work with than strait loaders.
> 
> ...


I own a straight haul and i can open the middle divider so it looks bigger then once the horse is in i just move it back to the middle. It worked well when my horse first got in it, he was a bit scared at first and now hes fine.


I cant live without mangers, pull down windows, tackroom, ventilation for the horse AND spare tires lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I also prefer slant loads. Even when I take out the divider in my straight load 2 horse, it's not as inviting for my guy as the slant loads are to him. 
I kind of prefer the step ups over the ramps though. 

I've never had one with LQ but I would love a tack room. Plenty of ventilation, good floors, and good tires.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yards. Dad makes a set every time we get a new float. We have three yards on our three horse angle at the moment. 

Now that I'm used to it, a fridge and microwave. 

Tack box is a must. Dad made that too. 

Camera. We always have a camera in the float with a screen in the car so we can see what is going on. 

Rubber broom and manure fork. 

Opening windows and a fully enclosing storm cover.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh and our awning - couldn't live without that!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

drop down windows for the horses. Slant load... Has to be a gooseneck.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

A floor, sides and at least one axle. I gathered some cows with a guy that had a half covered, single axle, 16 foot gooseneck that was the handiest trailer you could ever want. Because it was single axle you could turn around in the middle of a one lane road without getting a tire off. If you try that with a double axle you end up with a bent axle. It wouldn't be great for showing or hauling a long ways but if you have a cow roped and need to drag it in a trailer that's the ticket.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't have a trailer, but my mom's ex-bf had a Featherlite and what I really liked about it was the lights on the inside and outside.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I would never be able to live without my tack room in my trailer. I live out of there on show days. Also, I like having a divider, even though my new trailer doesnt have one.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't live without a Brenderup because I can't tow any other with my Rav4. I would love to have a small LQ Trailer but until Honey Darling Precious decides we need one we won't have it!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Mangers for storage... Gooseneck trailer and slant load......

Tack storage.... Lights on the inside, in the mangers, on the outside of the trailer...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol i'm like Kevin. i don't have a horse trailer so even just a stock trailer would be ok with me! although i do prefer matts in my trailers so thats a must.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

My trailer is *mostly* what I want. It is a 1997 Logan Coach "Ranger". I got it used last year. it weighs 2800lbs & tows great behind the 1/2 ton truck I had at the time.

*Step up (never worry about uneven ground, etc)
*Slant load (extra space & when I open the door, I can see their HEAD, not their... uh... yeah. lol)
*Full walk in tack room with 4 saddle racks (the door locks too & has a sliding window
*Matted floors
*matted walls
*Light color (white) helps deflect heat & doesn't look like a big dark scary hole that will eat my babies
*angled front, so it cuts through the wind better than a flat faced trailer
*It's tall. Taller than the trailer I used to borrow! lol
*very large inside. With the divider open, I can haul 3 horses (15hh, 14.2hh & 14hh)
*Light in the horse area & one in the tack room

What I wish was different:
*Mine is a 2 horse. I want a 3 or 4 (I own 3 horses)
*Want drop down windows, or at least windows that open/close. (gets wet inside when it rains)

I love that it does NOT have mangers. I remember as a kid, my mom's 15hh paint got her leg stuck in the manger of our older 2 horse straight load. The horse used to "be pretty" by curling her leg when she wanted a treat... and somehow she got her leg UP above her chest into the feeder.

Here is my trailer:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It really depends. For a long time I had a monstreous TB that I hauled all the time. He was an RCMP horse that was retired and he was just shy of 17hh and BIG. We had bought him a staight haul 7+ tall trailer with lots of padding, removable devider, vents and a ramp. It was a beautiful trailer, but it was also HUGE, and because it was straight haul, the weight in the trailer was really not distributed evenly because he always had to be loaded on the left side.

My first concern is always the height of the trailer. Everything else you can adjust to, but the height can be a big issue if your horse is of modest size.


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

Goosenesck, Bed, Bucket holders on the side, lots of places to tie, a tack room with swing out saddle rack, and a horse. lol


----------

